
A landslide on a comet - digital55
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/speaking-of-science/wp/2017/03/21/scientists-captured-incredible-photographic-proof-of-a-landslide-on-a-comet/
======
niccl
Does anyone else get awestruck that we can look at photos of what's going on
on a comet with the same detail as one of the photos of the Kaikuora
earthquake (or some other earthbound geological event)?

~~~
bjelkeman-again
There is so much happening with launch tech in the next few years that when
the people planning space missions catch up with the lower launch cost, I
think a lot more cool stuff is going to happen. I may even see people land on
Mars.

